# Bugging our by Bike



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Check out these guys traveling across Norway by bike . Lots of gear on a bike trailer. Beautiful scenery but some very rough terrain. The link is from there sponsor but you can see what they did without a lot of ads.

http://www.goalzero.com/solarlife/2017/01/22/pedal-to-peaks-norway/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is why one of our most important preps are mountain bikes. My older daughter has some mobility issues which are getting worse as she gets older (she was born at 27 weeks), she has a hard time walking but she can bike, we all practice biking 10-15km at a time with the kids.
In SHTF situation, you are less likely to be seen as a target if you just have a mountain bicycle, there are many roads you can access that a car can't.

Here's one of my bikes, I bike everywhere


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I go on a bike I won't be peddling anything. May mount a semi Auto on the side car. Bicycle just no my idea of an escape option.

at 21 (4) by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You can bike at night or during the day through hidden paths without making much sound. If you're on a motorcycle, everyone will hear you coming and will likely block the road and take away your machine.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In SHTF, the best is to look poor and threadbare, move quietly and try to never attract attention. Have a bicycle that looks scratched-up, also use sandpaper to get rid of the paint and metal shine, so it doesn't get highlighted in sunny weather and attract attention.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I recently got a bike and have started riding... it has been 23 years since I have ridden. For now I am going on mostly paved bike paths, but hope to graduate to unpaved, not flat terrain sometime this summer. My husband and kids have been riding for several years and are glad that I am getting into it. One reason I decided to try it again was as a means of transportation that is quiet, that can go where cars can't go. It may also be possible to carry a little more gear while biking and to get a little further each day. We ride several times a week, trying to go further each time.


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

I would be more likely to attempt a bike bug-out than a bug-out on foot. Would prefer to use a trailer. Had a Schwinn trailer but #1 son ran off with it. Going to do more research before I buy/build a replacement.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I was able to buy an old, dirty-looking 2-seater bike trailer (like a stroller), it has a nailon roof and black mesh window, you can't see inside it. You can fill it up with food and other supplies, people will assume I'm pulling 2 extra kids instead of preps


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Great subject, if I have to bug out on foot then its going to be on our bikes. We used to have one of those tow behind child trailers but sold it in our yard sale years ago. I have been meaning to buy a replacement every since. At the time I was not taking a bug out into consideration.

If you look at history militaries have used the bicycle for messengers and for transporting supplies. They are quick and they are quiet. They are a nice tool in guerrilla warfare. The Viet Cong used bikes to transport supplies thru the jungle. Its a lot easier to tie your gear/ammo cans to the bike and walk it than to try to carry it your self.

I just looked on eBay and there were a lot of trailers on there. The kid trailers only hold around 60 pounds.

A similar listing to this one had a 110lb rating. This listing didn't say so you would have to contact the seller. It was cheaper priced though.

Outdoor Bike Bicycle Cargo Trailer Black 2-wheel Cart Carrier Transporter | eBay

I like this trailer, it has a 198lb load rating and if you no longer want or cant use the bike any more it has handles so you can push/pull it. You would just have to get rid of the reflectors after the SHTF so they do not alert the bad guy to your distant location.

New Bike Bicycle Cargo Trailer Cart Luggage Carrier Steel Frame w/ Plastic Tank | eBay

Don't forget to look on Craigslist. You may find a used one cheaper.


----------



## SueWilliams (Jul 20, 2017)

I hate peddling anything that is why I had bought a new bike Honda Rebel 300 which had given me a chance to experience with a sporty engine, a great lean angle and of course, Honda reliability. Went through this useful source were I had shipped by new bike Honda Rebel 300 to California and went on an amazing trip with my friends.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Question about the choice of bikes, I notice everyone has the multi geared bikes, which everyone knows the advantage of. However, on the flip side, the old one speed, like we had many many years ago, were more dependable, less things to go wrong. Is that a consideration?


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

I, too, have a bicycle and 2 child trailer which I really like. I had no idea that Wal-Mart now carries them for $84. That's a bargain. Here is the link:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/InStep-R...2=43173080_0&wl14=instep bike trailer&veh=sem

Just remember to also carry an extra tube and tire for the trailer as well as the bicycle.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

ntxmerman said:


> I, too, have a bicycle and 2 child trailer which I really like. I had no idea that Wal-Mart now carries them for $84. That's a bargain. Here is the link:
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/InStep-R...2=43173080_0&wl14=instep bike trailer&veh=sem
> 
> Just remember to also carry an extra tube and tire for the trailer as well as the bicycle.


wouldn't choose that particular child cart because of the tires - poly rims - some of the other carts out there are also tire poor - some are nothing but a molded strip of poly that's been glued on - some of the large animal carry carts also have that same tire flaw ....


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

I can already tell that I will learn much from Illini Warrior.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The nice thing about a bike is that it's well within the ability to learn how to take care of it. Many cars today have so many computerized parts and sensors one has to take them into the shop to figure out what's going on with them. Get a quality book on bicycle repair and a decent set of tools and you're good to go. Getting a good mountain bike is on my list of things to get for this reason. The only bike I have is a road bike I've got set up for running in triathlons. There's no way I would take it off road.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> The nice thing about a bike is that it's well within the ability to learn how to take care of it. Many cars today have so many computerized parts and sensors one has to take them into the shop to figure out what's going on with them. Get a quality book on bicycle repair and a decent set of tools and you're good to go. Getting a good mountain bike is on my list of things to get for this reason. The only bike I have is a road bike I've got set up for running in triathlons. There's no way I would take it off road.


 SHTF , I aint going anywhere on a non motorized bike.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

We have multiple bikes and "kid trailers". A ride on a bike 20 miles will beat a 20 mile walk. Don't want to ride that bike hauling that heavy trailer/cargo, walk next to it and push it. You can move a lot more gear that way than you could just carrying it. We have 3 bike trailers that I have picked up at garage sales. We have 2 "in step" brand walmart ones with the poly wheels. Can't say I'm thrilled with the plastic wheels, but so far that are holding up well. One is an older design with what I would consider to be a better plastic mag wheel than the new ones. We also have 1 "instep" with traditional metal wheels. Sadly the one with metal wheels has been the one that isn't holding up well. I paid $10-15 at a garage sale and it appeared fairly new with no tire wear. After using it for a short time I noticed the wheel on one side was a bit loose. Apparently the wheel bearings on this particular cart were absolute junk. The hub actually wore through the side of the bearing housing. I have it repaired for awhile, but it'll need new bearings, and I'm not sure they won't suffer the same fate due to the design. Garage sales are a great place to pick up cheap mountain bikes that just need a little work or these trailers. Just look them over good no matter how mew they look. On a side note, my oldest trailer hasn't weathered well, but has been modified with plywood and can now safely carry much heavier loads than the others since they are all fabric bottomed. Just something to think about if you plan on re-purposing one of these trailers.

On the original topic of multi-speed bikes, if you have any distance to go, they are the only way to go. A single speed bike has a lower top end speed, won't pull that cart (or yourself) up that hill very easily and really isn't that much different to maintain. Keep the cables oiled on the brakes and derailleurs and even the cheap walmart bikes will last a long time and be low maintenance.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a pre-Chinese made Schwinn mountain bike that I picked up 5 years ago at the Salvation Army for $50. I saw that it had upgraded cranks, chain sets, cassettes, rims and brakes, so I snagged it up.

Then, I took it home, bought new tires for it, and added a leaf blower engine to the rear with a friction drive. Now, I can pedal for exercise, and motor when needed for longer distances, or assistance up steeper hills. I only have a top speed of 20 - 30 mph, but over 100 mpg, and no registration or insurance costs! Plus, maintenance is easier and cheaper than my motorcycles.

As far as a SHTF vehicle, it would help to travel longer distances with a load, plus SHTF comes in many varieties. If it's a job loss, then it is an affordable method of transportation, saving gas and other vehicle expenses. If the Fan situation is an engine or transmission loss in the regular vehicles, it is alternate transport to work or wherever. Ecen if you just need to get parts for the vehicle, and the only parts store that has what you need is 25 - 30 miles away, it beats walking!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My bikes are all ones I have done frame up restorations and/or rebuilds on. Nothing new, but all very high quality. I have the tools/spares to go from scratch. You also need tools/spares for on the road (later)

The road bikes would not be first choice BOB unless I had to cover long distance on good roads. Why? Tires are not as resilient, and less manueverable. But if you need to cover ground fast they are the best. I have Bianchi/Campagnolo from the glory days of the Tour.

My mountain bikes are all high quality steel, without suspension. They have all been rebuilt with 8-speed NOS shimano XT or XTR components. One is a "beater" Specialized with fenders, a consideration for foul weather. The other two are Columbus SL and a custom renyolds 831 frame sporting all XTR components.

I ride the beater most as I've had it 25 years, but it's like new are far as ride. The fenders are a selling point. $20 cheap plastic but 20 years old too. It's all I use winter.

Bike BOB bag (attached to bike) . Spares: 2 tubes, 1 foldable tire, bike multi-tool (good one that does chains too), chain master link/extra links, patch kit, chain lube, compact HP air pump.

If you have bikes get tools/spares to fix them home base. Have; cables/housings, tires/tubes, chains, wheels/spokes/nipples. Tools for freewheel/cassette, bottom brackets, bearings, grease, truing stand (from old front fork), cable/cable housing cutters. Don't use cheap parts, at home or on road spares, especially tires/tubes.

If you can, make bikes interchangable. That is all my road, or mountain bikes, will switch wheels and such without adjustment. Then there are spare wheels/tires ready to go (think NASCAR).

I don't like suspension bikes.

Carrying crap: A packbag that fits on handlebars will carry all you need tools/parts for the bike on the road. My next carry are backpacks depending on what I need. I'm not going to tow anything and adding more cargo storage to the bike makes it less useable SHTF. I can run with a backpack and carry my bike, if it don't have shit on the sides. 

Backpack? Where you going and how long? All are toploaders from small Lowe Alpine to my old Dana Designs Terraplane, that Dana will be for BIG SHTF/live in the woods weeks/extended.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My new studded Winter tires are amazing.. biked on the snowy roads with lots of snow falling and this morning with beating freezing rain in my face, not a single slip or slide, was able to speed-up with no breaking issues, both in dry fluffy snow and wet icy road. Had total control of my bike ♥

Don't stop biking in Winter and don't underestimate a nice quiet old bicycle as a bugout tool.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> My new studded Winter tires are amazing.. biked on the snowy roads with lots of snow falling and this morning with beating freezing rain in my face, not a single slip or slide, was able to speed-up with no breaking issues, both in dry fluffy snow and wet icy road. Had total control of my bike ♥
> 
> Don't stop biking in Winter and don't underestimate a nice quiet old bicycle as a bugout tool.
> 
> View attachment 64106


I had no idea that winter treads existed for bikes, not much of Texas thing for sure.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

I do a fair bit of bikepacking in the mountains, it's a great way to cover ground and see the country. I just use a couple 10L dry bags strapped to the bike and a small backpack. It's also great for hunting as a quiet way to cover ground.

For a bugout situation I'd assume we will only have the tank of gas we leave with so the bikes will be coming with us for as long as possible.






























Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've often wondered if long term use of a hammock would irritate back problems.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I've often wondered if long term use of a hammock would irritate back problems.


It doesn't even take long term use for me...can't stand them. Give me a rock to sleep on and my back would be happier.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I've often wondered if long term use of a hammock would irritate back problems.


They're not for me. I tried to like using a hammock but it just didn't work. Nice for an afternoon nap but I need to stretch out on solid ground at night.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice photos! Hope you stick around here, @Limit Killer 
I can't do hammock sleeping either, I'm totally ok thin blanket on bare ground.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> You can bike at night or during the day through hidden paths without making much sound. If you're on a motorcycle, everyone will hear you coming and will likely block the road and take away your machine.


 And they had better hope they don't come find me. I am not always nice when a ride get interrupted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I've often wondered if long term use of a hammock would irritate back problems.


I don't think it'd be a good idea for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In cooler weather hammock's just make you colder. The air flowing under you just sucks the heat out.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I've often wondered if long term use of a hammock would irritate back problems.


I found that they work very well for me . Couple weeks on a cot my back was killing me hung a hammock and no problem even after 6 months. I have never used one in cold weather they are very nice for sleeping in the heat as they are cooler .

I have also used them when there was water a couple inches deep nice to sleep dry. Great on a ship or the back of a truck. I hung one in the back of a C 130 and took a nice nap for a couple hours beat the hell out of the web seat.

The film I have seen of winter use they use a lot of thick foam underneath.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Limit Killer said:


> I do a fair bit of bikepacking in the mountains, it's a great way to cover ground and see the country. I just use a couple 10L dry bags strapped to the bike and a small backpack. It's also great for hunting as a quiet way to cover ground.
> 
> For a bugout situation I'd assume we will only have the tank of gas we leave with so the bikes will be coming with us for as long as possible.


Wow! I admire you! You can't carry much in a backpack biking through the mountains, but you seem to get by alright. Sometimes when I'm hiking in New Hampshire, a dirt biker will come tearing through over the rocks (They're everywhere.) and tangled roots. I really admire their skill and agility.

I see you're a bow hunter; I am too. My question about you hunting in the mountains is: how do you carry your meat back on a bicycle? I suppose it's at least mostly downhill.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Question about the choice of bikes, I notice everyone has the multi geared bikes, which everyone knows the advantage of. However, on the flip side, the old one speed, like we had many many years ago, were more dependable, less things to go wrong. Is that a consideration?


I find derailleurs a pain in the ass, especially where they can get obstructed by vegetation. You can get an internal gear bicycle hub instead. Do you remember the 3 speed bikes we used to have as kids, with a pull-chain that comes out of the back wheel hub? Those are fantastic. Once you set them up, they never need to be adjusted again, you don't need to be delicate with them, and they come in up to 8 speeds.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

In prepper lore, there's a lot of advice about how to bug-out by car, but I rarely see suggestions to bring bikes along in a bike rack. If you're stranded in a parking lot that used to be a highway, bikes would be an ideal way to continue on to your bug-out location. A fold-able child cart would be necessary too if you have young children along. Motorcycles are only for 2 people, at most. My wife and I have 2 daughters still living with us. We have 4 bikes with bike racks, and front and rear baskets to attach to them. We've gone on local trips with our bikes, and we can carry a lot of stuff!

If you want to use a bicycle to get to your bug-out location, and you plan to travel by road, you might want to consider getting a cargo bike with solid tires. You can easily carry 200 lbs. without balancing problems, and you never need to worry about a flat tire. I'm building one around a cargo bike frame, (which is pretty cheap), piece by piece.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

TGus said:


> Wow! I admire you! You can't carry much in a backpack biking through the mountains, but you seem to get by alright. Sometimes when I'm hiking in New Hampshire, a dirt biker will come tearing through over the rocks (They're everywhere.) and tangled roots. I really admire their skill and agility.
> 
> I see you're a bow hunter; I am too. My question about you hunting in the mountains is: how do you carry your meat back on a bicycle? I suppose it's at least mostly downhill.


If I'm just bikepacking, no hunting, I can usually get by without a back pack in the summer. If I'm using my bike for hunting day trips closeish to the car, I'll use a 40L pack with food, water and kill kit in it. If I'm going back country I use the bike bags and wear a 70L pack.

So far the only meat I've packed out is snowshoe hares and grouse lol But if my spring bear plan comes together I'll be anywhere from 10-20 km into the back country when I fill my tag and I'll find out how well it works.

Raise the limits.


----------

